# Which V60?



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I've been using the plastic V60 for a while now & I fancy an upgrade.

So what do I upgrade to? Glass, ceramic or metal?

Just wanted to get opinions here before I decide thanks.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Following this thread with interest, likewise used plastic V60's for a good few years into various receptacles.

Presently using the carafe (looking chemex like) which also comes with plastic insert. Often felt that other options might just be 'aesthetics' and a heat thief to the brew process.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I use ceramic, because I don't like heating plastic. 
Works very very well once you heat it throughly.


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

I'm happy with the plastic versions for the time being...

If I was going to go ceramic I'd get the Origami dripper in a funky colour!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm happy with my £5 dripper and the plastic warms when you rinse the filter, and I can't tell the difference any way


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I use plastic & ceramic, i have glass one but use it less just because it doesn't sit as well on my brew stand & is not a single piece, so more nooks & crannies to clean.

Really though, there's no difference in use, for cones of the same size. I tend to prefer the 01 for smaller brews (<250ml) because of the smaller drop from the kettle.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MWJB said:


> I use plastic & ceramic, i have glass one but use it less just because it doesn't sit as well on my brew stand & is not a single piece, so more nooks & crannies to clean.
> 
> Really though, there's no difference in use, for cones of the same size. I tend to prefer the 01 for smaller brews (<250ml) because of the smaller drop from the kettle.


 I was going to ask you about that. 
Is the intention once the water is above the bed to pour gently enough so that the bed is not disturbed and the water filters through?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

TomHughes said:


> I was going to ask you about that.
> Is the intention once the water is above the bed to pour gently enough so that the bed is not disturbed and the water filters through?


 If you grind coarse, you might not get much water above the bed, even with spiral pouring. At finer grinds/when I do get standing liquid over the bed, I pour gently down the middle.

Either way, for smaller brews, the water impact is less disruptive if the spout is closer to the bed. Over-extraction is entirely possible with V60, but disturbing silt that ends up in the cup is the more likely failure. For brews well over 250mL, the brewer will be fuller, so less of an issue.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MWJB said:


> If you grind coarse, you might not get much water above the bed, even with spiral pouring. At finer grinds/when I do get standing liquid over the bed, I pour gently down the middle.
> 
> Either way, for smaller brews, the water impact is less disruptive if the spout is closer to the bed. Over-extraction is entirely possible with V60, but disturbing silt that ends up in the cup is the more likely failure. For brews well over 250mL, the brewer will be fuller, so less of an issue.


 I don't tend to ever get silt in the cup, but then I don't think my JX produces much in the way of fines. 
I also grind quite coarse but do get a bit of water above the bed but not much.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

TomHughes said:


> I don't tend to ever get silt in the cup, but then I don't think my JX produces much in the way of fines.
> I also grind quite coarse but do get a bit of water above the bed but not much.


 It's not silt that you see, it's in the mouthfeel & can be slightly bittering/flattening in taste. Silt is in all coffee to some degree, but greatly reduced in a good, paper filtered brew. It is the most likely cause of bitterness in a normally extracted drip brew.

The JX has quite a steep rise in % of ground weight & a narrowish distribution based on sifting (we don't actually know which grind sizes are most responsible for bad cups, as some grinders with a wider distribution still make very good cups). All grinders make fines. But with any grinder, fines management is easy, you just grind coarser if you have too many smaller particles.


----------



## QueenOfCaffine (Dec 29, 2020)

Ceramic 100%, improves the brew temperature and nicer cup of coffee.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't really see the benefit in buying a different v60 personally. Can't imagine there will be much difference in taste. You'd probably get more difference by trying different filters... I got a cloth one recently, definitely tastes different to paper filters, but not sure I've really nailed it yet...

I'm not sure what you already have, but if you fancy something different I'd be tempted to go with a different style of dripper.

A dripper that takes fluted papers like Kalita wave, december dripper or origami? Maybe a clever dripper (although not a pourover)? Mixed opinions on chemex on here, but it's an option.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

QueenOfCaffine said:


> Ceramic 100%, improves the brew temperature and nicer cup of coffee.


 Plus less heating of plastics, which is not a good thing at all, 
BPA is only one of the culprits. 
It's why I only use my clever every few days,


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

jaffro said:


> ...I got a *cloth* one recently, definitely tastes different to paper filters...


 Cloth :classic_blink: ...goes and searches....wow i didn't know that until 5 mins ago...you learn something new everyday 😎


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

If you do bigger brews it's worth considering the drip decanter - you're still brewing in plastic but the vessel looks great.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Cloth :classic_blink: ...goes and searches....wow i didn't know that until 5 mins ago...you learn something new everyday 😎


 Yeah, I wanted something a little more eco friendly thank throwing away paper every brew!

I spotted the cloth filter Co on Square Mile's insta. Thought I'd try them having, but have had crap experiences with hemp filters before... I was actually impressed at how many different brewers they make cloth filters for!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

jaffro said:


> ...I wanted something a little more *eco friendly*...


 👏 You Sir get my upmost respect :classic_smile:


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> 👏 You Sir get my upmost respect :classic_smile:


 Just realised my last reply made very little sense! The hemp filter I had before was rubbish. Choked like crazy and every brew was about 7 mins.

This one is the opposite - either need a fine grind or need to pulse pour, but it's definitely capable of making comparative brews to paper, with a little more mouthfeel 😊


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

What was the 'slower' V60 called?


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> What was the 'slower' V60 called?


 The one I just mentioned that clogged a lot? I actually got a kalita wave style one to use in the December, rather than v60, but I believe they did both.

It was this one:

https://smile.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07NJXGJK8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_t1_XQWZFXS5AS2F6YDCQS83?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Sorry, it was not a filter it was a V60 with steeper sides I think designed by a Japanese champion barista


----------



## halo (Dec 14, 2016)

jaffro said:


> Yeah, I wanted something a little more eco friendly thank throwing away paper every brew!
> 
> I spotted the cloth filter Co on Square Mile's insta. Thought I'd try them having, but have had crap experiences with hemp filters before... I was actually impressed at how many different brewers they make cloth filters for!


 They are a blend of cotton and hemp.


----------



## halo (Dec 14, 2016)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Sorry, it was not a filter it was a V60 with steeper sides I think designed by a Japanese champion barista


 Tetsu Kasuya


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

I've gone the opposite way, from ceramic to plastic.

Only reason being the plastic has a bigger exit hole (ooo ar matron)

I'm getting a quicker pour over and less clogging.


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

Been using an 01 plastic a few years now. Bought it since it was cheap and won't shatter if I drop it on the floor (which I have done multiple times). A metal version might be suitable if frequent encounters with the floor is expected.

As far as the insulation properties, I doubt they make a noticeable difference that can't be compensated by something else.


----------



## hayhayc (Apr 5, 2021)

I remember watching someone awhile ago saying plastic > glass > ceramic. Mainly their argument is that the ridges in ceramic is shallower comparing to glass and even more so than the plastic version (something to do with the production method/painting techniques). As a result, appearently the filter paper stick onto the side wall and end up with a longer draw down compare to glass and plastic.

However, I'm not sure there will be a mark difference with how the coffee taste tho.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

hayhayc said:


> I remember watching someone awhile ago saying plastic > glass > ceramic. Mainly their argument is that the ridges in ceramic is shallower comparing to glass and even more so than the plastic version (something to do with the production method/painting techniques). As a result, appearently the filter paper stick onto the side wall and end up with a longer draw down compare to glass and plastic.
> 
> However, I'm not sure there will be a mark difference with how the coffee taste tho.


 I have glass, ceramic & plastic, luckily I also have an adjustable grinder...this means I can brew the same coffee with all of them 

Plastic doesn't break when you drop it.

Glass works fine but I find it bit more irksome/bitty to clean.

Ceramic just needs a flush with hot water after a brew.

Don't obsess over draw down, or total brew time. Focus on consistent pour regime, pour timings & grind size.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

I've got plastic and metal. I seem to get better results with the plastic and it was far cheaper.


----------



## Alpesh (Dec 12, 2020)

Plastic seems to be recommended by most due to thermal properties, durability and cost. I have the 02 as I often brew more than one cup. Expect to get an 01 also in plastic for the office if/when we go back.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Plastic every time and it doesn't break when washing handling


----------

